# تخيلوا لو البنت راحت تخطب الولد



## كوك (18 يونيو 2009)

_*تخيل كده وانت قاعد في الغرفه بتاعتك وعمال تقرا في كتاب رومانسي وخيالك سرحان مع فارسة احلامك تيجي تاخدك وهيا راكبه على السيسي الابيض
وفجأة تلاقي والدتك دخلت عليك وكانت اصلا قاعده مع الجيران
وتلاقيها بتقولك انا عازه اتكلم معاك في موضوع يا ابني .... طبعا هترد عليها وانت قلقان خير يا ماما
تقول والدتك : يا ابني جارتنا عاوزه تخطبك لبنتها . وانت ما شاء الله عليك كبرت واحلويت والكل عاوزك...... ايه رأيك يا ابني
ساعتها تنزل راسك في الارض وتلعب في شعرك او في شنبك وترد وانت مكسوووووف وخدودك حمرا

الرأي رأيك والشوره شورتك يا ماما لأ لأ لأ يا( مامي احسن )
ومامتك تقولك بقى : انا مش شايفه في البنت حاجه
ماشاء الله عليها محترمه و وظيفتها محترمه وراتبها محترم وعيلتها كمان كويسه وبعدين من الشغل للبيت ومن البيت للشغل ولا بتدخن ولا بتخرج مع البنات صاحباتها يعني من الاخر بنت كويسه اوي

انت بقى تقول لولدتك: بس يا مامي هيا عمرها ما شافتني خالص
والدتك تقول : هيا شافتك وانت نازل من اتوبيس المدرسه بتاعك
بس يا سيدي وسألت عليك وقالولها انك ولد كويس وابن ناس
ولا بتروح تسهر بره ولا بتروح مع اصحابك تسهر معاهم في الكوفي شوبات
وقالولها كمان انك مبتخرجش الا مع ابوك
المهم يا ابني هيا وامها جايين يوم الخميس علشان يشوفوك
انت تسأل وتقول : طيب يا مامي دادي رأيه ايه
ترد والدتك وتقول : والدك ما يعرفش حاجه هو مشغول في المطبخ وتنظيف البيت.
انت تقول : خلاص يا مامي اللي انتي شايفاه
وتخرج والدتك من الغرفه

وانت تقوم جري تقف قدام المرايا وتلف نص لفه يمين ونص لفه شمال وتسرح شعرك وشنبك بمنتهى الدلع

وتقول : اخيرا حست بيا وخطبتني -

وقبل يوم الخميس تروح للكوافير الرجالي وتكون حاجز قبلها وتصبغ شعرك هاي لايت وتطلع زي القمر في الاخر

ولما تروح البيت تقف قدام المرايا شويه

وفي اللحظه دي والدك يقولك : يالا يا ابني دخل العصير لعروستك امك عماله تسأل عنك لحد ما خنقتني
وانت تقول لوالدك : يا دادي انا بتكسف مش هاقدر ادخل العصير
وابوك يقول وهو حاطط ايده على كتفك يالله يا ابني روح لعروستك ... هىءهىء
وانت تقول : يا بابي انت دايما تحرجني كده ...
وساعتها تدخل صينيه العصير وانت على الباب تقول احم احم وبكل ادب ورقه ودلع تقول هاي
وترد هيا عليك بعد ما تقف وتقولك هاي وهيا عينها هتطلع عليك
وتقولها اتفضلي العصير وانت طبعا بتقدم نوعين عصير برتقال وفراوله
وهيا تسألك ايه احلى العصير الاصفر ولا الاحمر
انت ترد تقولها الاتنين حلوين
وهيا ترد طبعا عشان انت اللي عملته بأيدك
وتحط الصينيه بسرعه وتحط ايدك على فمك وتكتم الضحكه وتطلع بسرعه من الغرفه دي
وتلاقي اخوانك الولاد يسألوك شكلها ايه
وانت تقوللهم : تهبل يا اخواني حلوه اوي ودمها خفيف

وفجأه تسمع والدك بيزغرط وبيقولك مبروك يا ابني
وامك بتقولو : بس يا راجل بلاش فضايح
*_​


----------



## Mary Gergees (18 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوووووووووه اووووووووووى  الفكررررره  

ميرسىىىىىى يا كوك *


----------



## كوك (18 يونيو 2009)

_ميرسى جدا على مرورك_

_وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## merna lovejesus (18 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه موضوع لذيذ اوىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## veronika (18 يونيو 2009)

*جااااااااامده جدا 
بس لو هتبقى كده بلاش جواز احسن
ميرسي يا كوك 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## tena_tntn (18 يونيو 2009)

حلوة قوى 
شكرا


----------



## صوت مكتوم (18 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يليته كان حقيقة ههه الفكرة كتير حلوه ه مرسي على الموضوع


----------



## just member (18 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## girgis2 (18 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*دا أنت بوظت الدنيا خالص وبدلت الأدوار*

*هههههههههههههه*

*الشمال خليته يمين واليمين بقى شمال والمخ خليته تحت والرجلين خليتها فوق والوش بقى في القفى والقفى بقى وش*​


----------



## Rosetta (18 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههه

حلوةةةةةة يا كوك

مررررررررسي ليك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه

تحــــــــــــفه يا كوك 

ميرررررسى ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## farou2 (18 يونيو 2009)

وتتخيلها مستحيله لالالالالالالالالالا معقول جدا ​


----------



## abokaf2020 (19 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبكده يبقي حصلنا علي كل حقوقنا في المساواه


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههه
هنيئا


----------



## كوك (19 يونيو 2009)

merna lovejesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه موضوع لذيذ اوىىىىىىىىىىى


 
_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (19 يونيو 2009)

veronika قال:


> *جااااااااامده جدا ​*
> *بس لو هتبقى كده بلاش جواز احسن*
> *ميرسي يا كوك *
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 


_*ههههههههه*_
_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (19 يونيو 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> حلوة قوى
> شكرا


 

_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (19 يونيو 2009)

صوت مكتوم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يليته كان حقيقة ههه الفكرة كتير حلوه ه مرسي على الموضوع


 

_*ههههههههه*_
_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (19 يونيو 2009)

just member قال:


> ههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههه


 
_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (19 يونيو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *دا أنت بوظت الدنيا خالص وبدلت الأدوار*​
> *هههههههههههههه*​
> ...


 


_*هههههههه*_
*اى خدمه*
_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (19 يونيو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *هههههههههههه​*
> 
> *حلوةةةةةة يا كوك*​
> 
> *مررررررررسي ليك*​


 
_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (19 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> تحــــــــــــفه يا كوك ​
> ميرررررسى ليك ​
> ...


 
_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (19 يونيو 2009)

farou2 قال:


> وتتخيلها مستحيله لالالالالالالالالالا معقول جدا ​


 






_*هههههههههه*_
_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (19 يونيو 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وبكده يبقي حصلنا علي كل حقوقنا في المساواه


 


_*ههههههههه*_
_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (19 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> هنيئا


 
_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههه
عشنا وشوفنا البنات هما اللى بيخطبوا
هههههههههههههه
كتييييير جميلة و تحفة
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## كوك (19 يونيو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*وخدمتك*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## مريم12 (19 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*موضوع تحفة يا كوك*
*ميرررررررررررررسى *
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## كوك (20 يونيو 2009)

_*ميرسى*__* جدا على مرورك*_
_*خدمتك*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (13 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه موضوع تحفة


----------



## مسيحية واعتز (13 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههه الحمد لله انها مش حقيقة ...هههههههه ميرسي حلوه أوي ...


ربنا يبارك حياتك ...​


----------



## كوك (15 يوليو 2009)

مرمورة الكركورة قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه موضوع تحفة


 
_*شكرا جدا على مرورك*_
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (15 يوليو 2009)

مسيحية واعتز قال:


> هههههههههههه الحمد لله انها مش حقيقة ...هههههههه ميرسي حلوه أوي ...​
> 
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ...​


 
_*شكرا جدا على مرورك*_
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 يوليو 2009)

انا عايزة اسال سؤال هي فعلا رايحة عايزة عريس ولا واحدة فلبينية

كمان يا جماعة مش تظلموا الواد اصله طالع الخالق الناطق لابوه

بس لو ده حصل حقيقي يبقي الله يرحمها الدنيا دي

والبنت تقعد جنب مامتها وباباها احسن

هيبقي وقتها ضل بابا ولا ضل حيطة

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل دي

ربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## كوك (18 يوليو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## pop201 (18 يوليو 2009)

*وليه نتخيل ما هو ده اللي بيحصل دلوقتي بس لسه شوية كدة قريب وهيتعمم علي المستوي العام قريبآ انتظرونا ههههههههههه​*


----------



## كوك (20 يوليو 2009)

_*ههههههههههه*_

_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------

